# Big velvet bucks



## davidhelmly (Jun 30, 2006)

Here are a few pictures from one of my customers. The camera was only out for 4 days and these big boys showed up. The camera was a little too far from the feeder so I had to zoom in on most of them making them a little fuzzy. I wish these pictures came off my lease . These are from one of my 4mp units.


----------



## Handgunner (Jun 30, 2006)

Swwwwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## letsgohuntin (Jun 30, 2006)

nice racks !! heavy deer too...what county are they in?


----------



## kevincox (Jun 30, 2006)

Does your buddy need a hunting partner? Man he has some fine looking bucks for 2006 season. I liked the pot bellied 10 pointer with good mass!


----------



## Sixes (Jun 30, 2006)

Great bucks, hope you can get more pics to show, I`d like to see another pic of the non-typical or any of them for that matter.


----------



## davidhelmly (Jun 30, 2006)

Sixes said:
			
		

> Great bucks, hope you can get more pics to show, I`d like to see another pic of the non-typical or any of them for that matter.


Sixes,

I've got quite a few that I didn't post, I always hate to post too many. If you want pm me your email and I can send you some more of them if you want. This guy is pretty private, all I can say is they are in West Ga.


----------



## BIGABOW (Jul 1, 2006)

WOWWWWWWWWWWEEEEE man that is awesome!


----------



## Sixes (Jul 1, 2006)

I don`t think you can ever post too many pics of bucks!!!!!!!!

TH


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Jul 1, 2006)

I'd be feeling pretty good about the upcoming season if I got shots like that. I love the single buck at the feeder the best.     We need a bow shooting smilie..


----------



## leo (Jul 1, 2006)

*That's awesome David*

Looks like fine, healthy trophy's 

Please share some more if you want to, either in this thread or start another would be fine 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## bull0ne (Jul 1, 2006)

WOW!  Great pics and they are further along than most bucks i've seen.

Nothing like having something to look forward to!


----------



## Torupduck (Jul 1, 2006)

I am actually crying right now.  Man those are nice bucks!!


----------



## GAGE (Jul 1, 2006)

*Great Pictures...keep them coming!*

I can only imagine looking at pictures like that off my place!  It looks like the banks farm! 

What is he feeding them, because they really like it!


----------



## hunterb (Jul 1, 2006)

The deer gods have smiled on him....great bucks


----------



## KGauger (Jul 1, 2006)

Really nice bucks.  I can look at those photos over and over again.  If that buck was on my place, I would be counting the days until Sept 9.


----------



## 3darcher (Jul 1, 2006)

the trail cam was set up at the Yellow River Game Ranch


----------



## buzzin4bass (Jul 2, 2006)

nice bucks!! That makes me want to go out and hunt right now! But I guess I will wait till september. Nice bucks and thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## MoeBirds (Jul 3, 2006)

I have to rate this thread EXCELLENT !!!


Man those are some nice bucks!!!

I'm bettin that aint just corn in that their feeder either !?


I like the trough as well, since it looks like it's built on the _sled design_, allowing it to be dragged to new areas with ease (by ATV).


----------



## stev (Jul 3, 2006)

Yup yellow river game ranch .


----------



## davidhelmly (Jul 3, 2006)

*Cropped pictures*

Thanks everyone for all the nice comments, I sure wish I was going to be hunting these bucks  . I think thst they are feeding Godfrey's high protein feed in the feeders. I think this place may have nicer deer than Yellow River . I zoomed and cropped some of the pictures where you can get a better look at the racks, sorry that they are so fuzzy after the crop.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jul 3, 2006)

Great pics!!


----------



## stev (Jul 3, 2006)

wachu ya doing showing my bucks . Nice bucks anyhow keep em comin


----------



## WSB (Jul 3, 2006)

WOW!!! Nice pics.


----------



## Woody (Jul 3, 2006)

Looks like Buck City to me.

Great shots -- Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Killdee (Jul 4, 2006)

Those are some gooderns. How long has he been feeding godfreys?And what else is he doing, as in foodplots minerals and so forth,its sure working.


----------



## Win270Brown (Jul 4, 2006)

Nice bucks! Good golly miss molly!!


----------



## Phat Mitch (Jul 5, 2006)

Awesome pics, are those high fenced bucks?


----------



## davidhelmly (Jul 5, 2006)

Killdee said:
			
		

> Those are some gooderns. How long has he been feeding godfreys?And what else is he doing, as in foodplots minerals and so forth,its sure working.


I thing this is there second or third year on the Godfrey's, they have lots of acres of food plots but I don't know about minerals. It is a huge piece of property with VERY limited hunting pressure.

Phat Mitch,

Great avatar  ,

It is not fenced in any way, just very well managed.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 5, 2006)

man bucks are under every rock!


----------

